# Bichon Frise x Collie



## Rosiesmum (Oct 26, 2008)

Hello All,

I have abit of a problem and I am hoping that someone can give me some advice.

I have a 2 year old Bichon Frise, Rosie who likes to stay with my mum when my husband and I am in work though the day. A couple of weeks ago Rosie wriggled through into mums neighbours garden and got alittle friendly with their collie. Now I am frightened she may be pregnant and more so because of the size of the pups.

If she is pregnant then it's now use me getting worked up about it as I can't change that but am concerned for Rosie who has never had a litter before. I was due to have her done in the new year.

Has anyone experienced a pregnancy to a Bichon bitch when the father is a collie? Would the puppies be too big for her to pass safely?

I am so so worried, any advice would be greatly received.

Laura


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Take her to your vet asap get her checked and if I was you as hard as it sounds if he thinks she is in whelp have them aborted it may do her a lot of damage if they are big pups - but get to your vet and ask his advice sooner rather than later. If you had taken her the morning after she could have had the jab to stop any pups but think she may now be too far gone, did they not tell you straight away?

By the way welcome to the forum


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

There is an injection called Allizin which can be given to stop the pregnancy and can be used up to 40 days after mating. 

I know it sounds dreadful, but it really might be best for your bitch to do this. Pregnancy and whelping are such a huge risk in normal circumstances.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

welcome to the forum, as tashi said, i would take her to the vets asap,keep us posted, and fingers crossed all works out ok,


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2008)

tashi said:


> Take her to your vet asap get her checked and if I was you as hard as it sounds if he thinks she is in whelp have them aborted it may do her a lot of damage if they are big pups - but get to your vet and ask his advice sooner rather than later. If you had taken her the morning after she could have had the jab to stop any pups but think she may now be too far gone, did they not tell you straight away?
> 
> By the way welcome to the forum


No way like the morning after pill? hmm u learn something new every day!


----------



## Tasha (Sep 23, 2008)

you need to get this pregnancy terminated your vet may be able to spay her and end the pregnancy its done in rescue centers up to 6 weeks


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 26, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your advice.

Yes, mum did tell me straight away but to be honest I didn't really know what to do. I have never heard of the jab before, had I done then would have had it the day after.

I will take her in tomorrow and get her checked out and do whatever needs to be done to keep Rosie safe. Yes, it would have been nice to have puppies but Rosie is my priority and no doubt the pups would have been taken to the RSPCA anyway as I would struggle to rehome them and at least they can make sure they have exellent homes.

Thank you all, will definiately keep you updated.

Laura


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

Rosiesmum said:


> Thank you everyone for your advice.
> 
> Yes, mum did tell me straight away but to be honest I didn't really know what to do. I have never heard of the jab before, had I done then would have had it the day after.
> 
> ...


No disrespect there, but the RSPCA are full to overflowing anyway, and if you decide to go ahead with this pregnancy then you need to be prepared to takle care of the bitch until whelping, take care of her puppies until weaning (which in the early days is a 24/7 job, can you take that time off work?), rehome the puppies carefully to the right homes and be able to take any of the puppies you have bred back at any time in their lives, should the new owners be unable to keep them.

On top of all that, it could easily cost you £2000 plus (could be double that) to rear a litter of pups properly and that is without the cost of a cesarian, the liklehood of which would be higher with this type of cross, or lost earnings.

It is nto to late to have a mis-mate jab and end the pregnancy, but you will probably need to ask your vet about this.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Sep 9, 2008)

Rosiesmum said:


> Thank you everyone for your advice.
> 
> Yes, mum did tell me straight away but to be honest I didn't really know what to do. I have never heard of the jab before, had I done then would have had it the day after.
> 
> ...


Sorry off topic oooo no no no not the RSPCA, Dogs trust yes RSPCA no ( well in my opinion anyway) pups are easy to find homes for its just getting the right one.

Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 26, 2008)

We will be going to the vets tomorrow and should the jab be available then that is the option I will go with as I have never had any intention of breeding her but just put off having her spayed. I had a bad experience once with spaying a rabbit and I think that kind of delayed me doing it.

If the worst happens and I am not able to get this jab then I will have to read up as much as I can about pregnancy as I have no idea and although I work full time will make time to ensure Rosie is well. My mum will take care of her when I am in work. I would also find the money to look after Rosie and the pups, I would go without to make sure they were safe and happy.

I mentioned the RSPCA as they were the first rehoming place I could think of however in my eyes should I end up with puppies I want them to have the best home and I would worry that I am not the best person to decide who is right for the pup. I would just worry about rehoming them myself and what would happen if I could not rehome them. I certainly could not cope with more than 1 dog, Rosie is a nutter at th best of times. Any more would be a nightmare.

Fingers crossed I can get the jab and that will be it. I will then have her spayed as I have some annual leave to take. 

Thanks again.


----------



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

Rosiesmum said:


> If the worst happens and I am not able to get this jab then I will have to read up as much as I can about pregnancy as I have no idea and although I work full time will make time to ensure Rosie is well. My mum will take care of her when I am in work. I would also find the money to look after Rosie and the pups, I would go without to make sure they were safe and happ


You really should not be thinking along those lines. Rosie is far too small a breed to safely have a litter by a Collie, take her to your vet. to be spayed now.
I take it she was in season when she escaped next door, you didn't actually say, because if she wasnt then she cant be pregnant.
Mary
x


----------



## Kenmillix (Sep 15, 2008)

oh no....the little tease, playing with the big boys lol, flirt, but seriously, can you imagine the size of the pups, poor girl, good luck with the injection and get her spayed


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

I have experiance on this my sisters neighbours dogs ....so to cut a long story short.....mother was a bichon father a large collie ...on the morning she called me to help at 6.00 am well il help any animal out the puppy was breach and dead and there was another there so i called my own vet to help as she did have one :001_huh: so she was fine but she did have problems having them as they were big pups for her size i think shes very lucky to be alive so you are doing the right thing to get her seen to right away :thumbup1:


----------

